# N. Arkansas / S. Missouri Ride Recs??



## YetiBoy (Oct 19, 2005)

We have a group of 4 riders looking to get 3-4 days of training in during the late March. Can anyone recommend a good location in N. Arkansas or S. Missouri where we can climb and get 300-400 miles of riding in? We're looking for good roads and mellow climbing. We're coming from Minneapolis.

Thanks!


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey there,
Most of my team and I are planning on a 5 day trip to NW Arkansas in between race weekends in the middle of March. We are coming from the Chicago area. I grew up in NW AR, but unfortunately I did not pick up biking until after I relocated to Chicago. 
As for some good riding, I know the Devil's Den area has nice roads and is part of the Joe Martin Stage Race.


----------



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

If you make the trip you should plan on spending a day (or more) riding the Talimena Scenic Drive. It begins in Mena, Arkansas. http://www.talimenascenicdrive.com/
There is a lodge on top of the mountain, Queen Wilhemina where you can stay, rates are pretty reasonable. 
http://www.queenwilhelmina.com/maps/default.aspx
This is the among best climbing you will find anywhere but the best part of the ride is that the road is basically untraveled, it is a scenic drive that goes nowhere so only an occasional tourist drives the entire road (you may see more bears than cars), most just stop at the lodge. 
There are plenty of other good rides in the valley so this might be a good place if you want to get away from mainstream. 
Rusty


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

YetiBoy said:


> We have a group of 4 riders looking to get 3-4 days of training in during the late March. Can anyone recommend a good location in N. Arkansas or S. Missouri where we can climb and get 300-400 miles of riding in? We're looking for good roads and mellow climbing. We're coming from Minneapolis.
> 
> Thanks!


Did you figure out a location? I live in SW Mo and can 2nd what the poster stated about Devil's Den being a good starting point. 
There's some places closer to where I live that are okay (good), but probably not quite the elevation you'd get in that area. I live approx. 1 hour North of Fayetteville.


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

Last February, our team was going to go to Harrison, AR. But, a big ice storm hit a couple weeks earlier and downed lots and lots of trees. The hotel recommended not coming at that time, for safety reasons. I can't give an up or down vote to the location since we went to Nashville instead. But, thought I would throw it out as an option.


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

I know the Tyson team, which is local to the area, does their spring camp in Jasper, AR
Our team has booked a cabin over there for 5 days


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

I got my town names mixed up. Jasper is where we were going to go, too, not Harrison.


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah.. I'd stay out of harrision


----------



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

I have family that lives in Harrison, was there over Thanksgiving (unfortunately without my bike!). If you go to Jasper you will have to go to Harrison due to the fact that there really isn't anything in Jasper. Harrison is just a few miles down the road and it is a nice town with some hotels, good restaurants etc. 
There is a pretty good cycling group in Harrison and they call the ride from Harrison to Jasper the "Jasper Disaster" due to the climbs. I have never ridden it but did drive it and there are some good climbs. 
The only drawback I can see is the lack of shoulders on much of the roads but there normally isn't much traffic and they are cycling friendly from what I have heard. 
Check my previous post for the perfect climbing ride, Queen Wilhelmina, higher elevation, more climbs, great road, spectacular view and no traffic! I really can't recommend it enough if only for just a one day outing. 
Rusty


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

it's an alright town if you're white


----------



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

lambdamaster said:


> it's an alright town if you're white


Very true, I did forget about that, probably not the place to go if that is the case, you would be an easy target on a bike too. (plus I am pretty sure about 99% carry guns)
It is really hard for me to believe places like that still exist but they do, I imagine the entire area is the same way so I would stay out of Jasper as well. 
Brings me back to recommending Queen Wilhelmina. 
Rusty


----------



## lambdamaster (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah, it is certainly a shame


----------

